# Smoked Sockeye/Coho Salmon Step-By..



## alaskanbear

Have been asked a few times about my methods I use up Here in Alaska for smoking salmon, so thought I would post this step by in the hopes that it will be used and make it easier for all.

*Step 1:*

The necessary fish'








Gut ASAP, fillet and skin,







Rinse, drain and pat dry with paper towels, cut into desired size, I use 3-3 1/2 inch myself.







This recipe is for 10-12 fillets of silvers/reds (4-5) fish.







4 lbs light brown sugar

2 cups pickling/canning salt

1 cup onion powder

1 cup garlic powder

1/2 cup ground black pepper

1/2 ground cinnamon (optional)

Mix well in a large mixing bowl

Place fish in a large tub and sprinkle dry mixture over fish and thoroughly mix throughout.







Let sit for two hours and remix from bottom to top and allow to sit for another 4 hours (6 hours total) Outside in my screen room, temps at night 45-50.. If using a refrigerator, add about 2 more hours and when done, allow to come to room temp naturally.







Pull, rinse well and pat dry and place on wire racks used for or in your smoker. Let air dry for 12-14 hours or 8-10 with a fan blowing across them.







I smoke mine at 110-115 for 10-14 hours then at 160 to 180 for the next 2 hours or until desired [texture] is obtained.







Let cool for 1 hour then pack or vacuum seal.

























You can add mayple syrup or additional sugar for sweeter salmon at the two hour brine mix.

I use hickory and apple mix for the pellets and/or dust.  Slight fine mix spray of apple juice at various times during the smoking process.

Hope this is helpful and keep me posted on your results.  Always enjoy sharing with fellow members that have an appreciation of good smoked items.  

Best wishes for a great smoke,

Rich


----------



## mdboatbum

Lawdy, that's a lot of BEEEEEYOOOOTEEEFUL fish. Thanks for sharing, I've been really wanting to try smokes salmon. When should I be there for you to take me fishing?


----------



## meateater

Everytime I see your salmon I want to chew through the monitor. That's some beautiful fillets.


----------



## buck futta

Hey Rich / Alaskan Bear, just wanted to drop in and say thanks for your awesome brine recipe. My Aunt flew in from Anchorage for my cousins wedding on Wednesday and brought some fresh Sockeye fillets caught last weekend. We brined them Thursday morning and I smoked them Friday morning after letting them dry all night. I wish we had more time to brine but they turned out fantastic. We left the fillets whole with the skin-on for brunch presentation and they were a hit! I used a cherry/ apple wood mix and smoked for 8 hours at 135-140 in my MES 40". Even with these recipe modifications it was some of the best smoked salmon many of is have had! 

Thanks again!
-matt


----------



## alaskanbear

Thank you so much for reporting your sucess!! I appreciate that you were able to utilize the salmon brine and you're quite welcome.

Rich


----------



## nwdave

Fantastic, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## daveomak

Rich, mornin'.....You really treat your fish right...perfect......absolutely perfect........Dave


----------



## blzafour

Nice Job! I just got done smoking some King Salmon a few weeks ago... Good stuff.

                        Blza


----------



## tjohnson

Rich

You Rock!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

Oh Man Rich, that's just plain beautiful!


----------



## exhaustedspark

For some art there is no words.







For such food is why we give thanks

Karl


----------



## Bearcarver

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How the heck did this thread escape me for a whole Week?!?!?!

Alaskan Bears really know their Salmon!!!!

Next time wake me up Rich!  PA Bears like Salmon too!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

Well thanks a bunch guys!  I will be doing another 10 silvers this evening and hope to share them with you once again.

Life is great, aint it? LOL

Rich


----------



## gailedge

AlaskanBear, in your recipe above, does the salmon itself create the liquid in the brine?  I've NEVER smoked Salmon before, so I was looking for a recipe. Yours was the first one I found, but I have no idea what I'm doing, but your recipe is step by step, with pics, so i thought id give it a try.  Perfect, except for the question here.  Thanks in advance.

Gailedge


----------



## thoseguys26

The liquid happens naturally. Just make sure to mix a couple times as instructed above. This recipe is spot on and a great one to try and tweak to your liking.


----------



## gailedge

Thank you thoseguys26!  That's what I was thinking, but having never done it, I wanted to check before hand!

Gailedge


----------



## thoseguys26

No problem. The key for smoked fish is to cook it to how you like it; meaning, how much smoke? and how do you like the texture to be.. I like to smoke whole fish for parties to pick apart and for dips and then my favorite, is trout/salmon bites, which are more dry but amazing.   Happy smoking!


----------



## curtisk

Ok. I have two small pinks. After I figured out how to fillet I cut your recipe by 1/4. I hope I have enough dry to make the brine.  Will keep you posted.  Btw. Is smoke non stop. I have a MES 30. Just want to know if I need to keep adding chips.  I am new t this. If you didn't figure that out yet.


----------



## farwest

Alaskan bear, how much water do you add to your brine if any?


----------



## cmayna

Per his recipe, don't think he used any.


----------



## alaskanbear

Have been asked a few times about my methods I use up Here in Alaska for smoking salmon, so thought I would post this step by in the hopes that it will be used and make it easier for all.

*Step 1:*

The necessary fish'








Gut ASAP, fillet and skin,







Rinse, drain and pat dry with paper towels, cut into desired size, I use 3-3 1/2 inch myself.







This recipe is for 10-12 fillets of silvers/reds (4-5) fish.







4 lbs light brown sugar

2 cups pickling/canning salt

1 cup onion powder

1 cup garlic powder

1/2 cup ground black pepper

1/2 ground cinnamon (optional)

Mix well in a large mixing bowl

Place fish in a large tub and sprinkle dry mixture over fish and thoroughly mix throughout.







Let sit for two hours and remix from bottom to top and allow to sit for another 4 hours (6 hours total) Outside in my screen room, temps at night 45-50.. If using a refrigerator, add about 2 more hours and when done, allow to come to room temp naturally.







Pull, rinse well and pat dry and place on wire racks used for or in your smoker. Let air dry for 12-14 hours or 8-10 with a fan blowing across them.







I smoke mine at 110-115 for 10-14 hours then at 160 to 180 for the next 2 hours or until desired [texture] is obtained.







Let cool for 1 hour then pack or vacuum seal.

























You can add mayple syrup or additional sugar for sweeter salmon at the two hour brine mix.

I use hickory and apple mix for the pellets and/or dust.  Slight fine mix spray of apple juice at various times during the smoking process.

Hope this is helpful and keep me posted on your results.  Always enjoy sharing with fellow members that have an appreciation of good smoked items.  

Best wishes for a great smoke,

Rich


----------



## mdboatbum

Lawdy, that's a lot of BEEEEEYOOOOTEEEFUL fish. Thanks for sharing, I've been really wanting to try smokes salmon. When should I be there for you to take me fishing?


----------



## meateater

Everytime I see your salmon I want to chew through the monitor. That's some beautiful fillets.


----------



## buck futta

Hey Rich / Alaskan Bear, just wanted to drop in and say thanks for your awesome brine recipe. My Aunt flew in from Anchorage for my cousins wedding on Wednesday and brought some fresh Sockeye fillets caught last weekend. We brined them Thursday morning and I smoked them Friday morning after letting them dry all night. I wish we had more time to brine but they turned out fantastic. We left the fillets whole with the skin-on for brunch presentation and they were a hit! I used a cherry/ apple wood mix and smoked for 8 hours at 135-140 in my MES 40". Even with these recipe modifications it was some of the best smoked salmon many of is have had! 

Thanks again!
-matt


----------



## alaskanbear

Thank you so much for reporting your sucess!! I appreciate that you were able to utilize the salmon brine and you're quite welcome.

Rich


----------



## nwdave

Fantastic, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## daveomak

Rich, mornin'.....You really treat your fish right...perfect......absolutely perfect........Dave


----------



## blzafour

Nice Job! I just got done smoking some King Salmon a few weeks ago... Good stuff.

                        Blza


----------



## tjohnson

Rich

You Rock!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

Oh Man Rich, that's just plain beautiful!


----------



## exhaustedspark

For some art there is no words.







For such food is why we give thanks

Karl


----------



## Bearcarver

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How the heck did this thread escape me for a whole Week?!?!?!

Alaskan Bears really know their Salmon!!!!

Next time wake me up Rich!  PA Bears like Salmon too!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

Well thanks a bunch guys!  I will be doing another 10 silvers this evening and hope to share them with you once again.

Life is great, aint it? LOL

Rich


----------



## gailedge

AlaskanBear, in your recipe above, does the salmon itself create the liquid in the brine?  I've NEVER smoked Salmon before, so I was looking for a recipe. Yours was the first one I found, but I have no idea what I'm doing, but your recipe is step by step, with pics, so i thought id give it a try.  Perfect, except for the question here.  Thanks in advance.

Gailedge


----------



## thoseguys26

The liquid happens naturally. Just make sure to mix a couple times as instructed above. This recipe is spot on and a great one to try and tweak to your liking.


----------



## gailedge

Thank you thoseguys26!  That's what I was thinking, but having never done it, I wanted to check before hand!

Gailedge


----------



## thoseguys26

No problem. The key for smoked fish is to cook it to how you like it; meaning, how much smoke? and how do you like the texture to be.. I like to smoke whole fish for parties to pick apart and for dips and then my favorite, is trout/salmon bites, which are more dry but amazing.   Happy smoking!


----------



## curtisk

Ok. I have two small pinks. After I figured out how to fillet I cut your recipe by 1/4. I hope I have enough dry to make the brine.  Will keep you posted.  Btw. Is smoke non stop. I have a MES 30. Just want to know if I need to keep adding chips.  I am new t this. If you didn't figure that out yet.


----------



## farwest

Alaskan bear, how much water do you add to your brine if any?


----------



## cmayna

Per his recipe, don't think he used any.


----------

